# re dcc info



## hutchhutchinson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys
Don't forget Alan Gartner'S Wiringfordcc.com
its a mine of infomation and I think should be the bible for everything DCC 
Cheers,
Hutch.
PS Have a Happy New Year.


----------

